

Ask HN: Company vs. Startup - bo_Olean

When you release more than one product does is become a company ? What is the actual difference between a company and a startup ?
======
yurylifshits
According to Steve Blank, a startup is an organization formed to search for a
repeatable and scalable business model.

A company is an organization that has found one.

------
verelo
Yeah, i agree with yurylifshits.

Side note: I get annoyed when a "company" continues to call themselves a
startup because it sounds cool and trendy. If this is you, dont do it...

~~~
zeynalov
you mean when an organization is registered and has already a working business
plan, they shouldn't call them a startup anymore?!

~~~
verelo
nah, just when a company has started becoming fairly profitable, been through
a fair few funding rounds and existed for about 3-4 (or more in some cases)
years...its time to accept while you might be cool (not trying to play it
down), you /should/ no longer need to reply on calling yourself a start-up to
attract hot talent to your "company".

------
tcmb
In a startup, the number of people who are coding exceeds the number of people
who don't.

